# East German Cold War Bunker for sale



## Munchh (May 6, 2011)

I'm thinking of making them an offer , donations anyone?

Once you get past the wooden presenter the bunker is literally amazing.

Not very realistic I know but you can dream. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/8407000.stm


----------



## Foxylady (May 6, 2011)

Munchh said:


> I'm thinking of making them an offer


When's the housewarming and are we all invited?


----------

